# older type 1 mum



## JennySuperB (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello, I just found out I'm pregnant with my third child at 41. I've been diabetic for 12 years, my other two children are 12 and 8. Not sure why, maybe becuase of my age, but this time around seems scarier than the last two! 

Been sick, been moody, been crying - ridiculous! So anyway just wanted to say hello, I'm only 5 weeks so early days - will be a regular visitor here now I think, this forum is great 

http://babymunching.blogspot.com/


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 8, 2010)

A warm welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Jenny, welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your pregnancy!  We have lots of members who know just what you are going through, so please let us know if you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi jenny,

Welcome & congratulations!  

There's quite a few diabetic mums to be & recent mums here, so at least you're in good company!  This is a great forum, really supportive when you need to let off steam etc, so don't be afraid to be as hormonal as you like! (I know I have been, and it helped! )

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## Copepod (Oct 9, 2010)

Jenny - congratulations, and hope everything goes well with this pregnancy. 

Perhaps your situation is different this time round? Different partner? Different part of the world? Older children to consider? Any one of those would be enough to make it scarier this time round. But, there are members here who can help, so just ask. Members would like to read answers you post, too.


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Jenny,
Congratulations, you have joined the club. There are a few of us pregnant at the mo and a few just had babies in the past few months.
Im 22 weeks tomorrow, we found oiut really early as well, its dragged, glad im over the hill now. 1st baby.
This site has been a god send to me, so post away. And questoins or even just moans, we are hapy to help or join in haha xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulations! i'm 21 weeks at the moment and I have found this forum really helpful, I hope you do too


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 10, 2010)

JennySuperB said:


> Hello, I just found out I'm pregnant with my third child at 41. I've been diabetic for 12 years, my other two children are 12 and 8. Not sure why, maybe becuase of my age, but this time around seems scarier than the last two!
> 
> Been sick, been moody, been crying - ridiculous! So anyway just wanted to say hello, I'm only 5 weeks so early days - will be a regular visitor here now I think, this forum is great
> 
> http://babymunching.blogspot.com/



hi and congratulation i am an older mum as well but i am not diabetic my son is this is my third pregnancy but it will be my second child if everything goes allright   when is the due date  i dont know mine yet i only had 2 scan but i havent seen anybody yet


----------



## rachelha (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Jenny, I am 36, type 1, and now have a five week old baby.  

Congratulations on your pregnancy.  I am so glad I had this forum to help me through my pregnancy.  I hope the sickness eases soon.  Will you be having an early scan?

Rachel


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Jenny 

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pregnancy. I have a 8 month old, this forum helped me keep sane through my pregnancy especially to know I wasn't alone with 3 other women pregnant at the same time as me. I hope you have a stress free pregnancy x


----------



## Steff (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there welcome to the forum congratualtions on the pregnancy x


----------

